# need to decrease my draw length, but not change letoff, how to do it?



## dhs28 (Sep 9, 2008)

I have a 2011 Pure, with 28.5 draw length mods. I have the bow setup with a valley and letoff that I feel is perfect. The ATA and BH are at the specs of 36" and 7". There is supposed to be a .435" gap from the limb to the .160" hole but that is just a rough estimate, Im not sure what mine are, they are close but each is slightly different. The D-loop is not in the center of the string so those measurements cant both be .435". I do though have both draw stops hitting at exactly the same time (used a draw board). And if I test with just the top draw stop, or just the bottom draw stop, the letoff and valley feel identical. 

Here's the problem, I measure the draw length and it is over by 3/8", so instead of 28.5", it is more like 28 7/8". I am measuring draw length to the throat of the grip and adding 1.75 inches to that measurement. I would like to reduce the draw length without affecting the timing or letoff. Im not too concerned if ATA or BH move slightly.

From elite's chart, http://www.elitearchery.com/technology/pdf/cam_adjustment_basics.pdf , there are 2 ways to reduce draw length ( untwist cables, twist string ) , but both of those methods slightly decrease the letoff. Maybe that is the price I need to pay to get draw length back to 28.5. 

Does anyone have a recommendation of what they would try from here?


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

I would send outbackarcher a pm he is shooting an elite this yr and is shooting it very well, I am sure he would be willing to help you, good luck


----------



## dhs28 (Sep 9, 2008)

i think i have have too much valley/letoff but its not near the point where it feels like locking up or anything. so i ended up going back to my 28" mods, and now I have a DL of about 28.25" with valley and letoff like I like it.


----------



## noXcuses (Jan 19, 2010)

You could put the 28.5" mods on it and untwist the cables to get the correct drawlength. I try not to mess with my string too much because if you add too many twist you will get wild peep rotation. If it were my bow and my goal was 28.5" spot on, I would untwist the cables two twists at a time, retime, and play with the stops until it felt good. You will lose some poundage but shouldn't be more than 2#. I have also messed with elites specs of cam orientation, I didn't gain or lose any speed by adjusting the orientation as long as the poundage and draw stayed the same. Also you could shorten your 3" d loop :tongue:


----------



## dhs28 (Sep 9, 2008)

dloops dont factor into the bows draw length measurements. untwisting the cables changed the letoff and valley to where a little creep felt like it was ready to jump.

it is good now with the 28" mods. I can hit the broadside of a barn from at least 25 yards.


----------



## noXcuses (Jan 19, 2010)

But they do factor into the overall feel of the bow. I'm surprised that the elite measured long. My gt was spot on 29" with good strings on it. In fact the only bow I've owned that measured true to the draw length setting. My alpha elite was 1/4 long, 82nd airborne 1" long, specialist 1/2" long. I think some of the bow companies are getting more speed with the untrue drawlengths


----------

